# Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder



## j4ni (14. April 2009)

Wohl jeder hier freut sich über ein gutes und gelungenes Fangphoto. Was ein gelungenes oder sogar ein gutes Fangphoto ausmacht, das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Die Geschmäcker sind doch - Gott sei dank, wie ich finde - gar zu verschieden. 

Wie man technisch gute oder einfach nur schöne Bilder hin bekommt, dazu finden sich im Internet und den Printmedien zahlreiche Artikel oder ganze Bücher.

Was man aber auf den ersten Blick erkennt sind _schlechte_ Photos. Warum diese eben nicht dem eigenen Geschmack unterliegen ist schnell erklärt: Hier steht nicht das Auge des Betrachters, sondern eher das "Wohl des Fisches" oder, und ich bleibe bewusst schwammig, dass was man in der Jagd, aber auch unter uns Anglern, als Waidgerechtigkeit versteht im Vordergrund. 

Wenn ich einen Fang aus welchen Gründen auch immer, und das meine lieben Karpfenangler gilt auch für die oftmals unerwünschten Beifänge wie Brassen - oder besonders für diese? - zurücksetzen möchte oder muss, dann ist es meine Pflicht und mein Ehrenschild, dass der Fisch unversehrt, also ohne Schaden und schonend zurückgesetzt wird.

Dazu gehört es auch, dass man den Fisch nicht auf steinigen oder sandigen Untergrund legt, sondern den Fisch in feuchtes Gras, auf eine nasse Plastiktüte oder eine eine Abhakmatte zum Entfernen des Hakens legt. Oder im Idealfall kann man den Fisch im Wasser abhaken und releasen . Und hiermit ist keines Falls gemeint solange am Haken zu zerren bis sich die Brasse vom Haken löst! 

Man sollte meinen, dass man in solch boomenden Karpfenangelzeiten nicht extra darauf hinweisen müsste, aber eine Abhakmatte erfüllt nur dann ihren Zweck wenn sie auch nass ist. Klingt auch logisch, aber Sand und Steine haben auf der Matte auch nichts verloren und führen die Benutzung der Matte ad absurdum.

Die Schleimhaut der Fische, aller Fische, ist extrem Wichtig für die Gesundheit der Fische, da sie den Fisch vor allerlei Getier und Bakterien schützt. Das kann sie aber nur wenn sie vorhanden und intakt ist. Ein Fisch der für ein Foto in den Sand neben einen Zollstock gelegt worden ist, damit nun mit stolz geschwellter Brust die Länge verkündet werden kann, ist per se nichts schlechtes. Wenn man das Foto nun aber mit dem Zusatz versieht, dass der Fisch "natürlich zurückgesetzt worden ist" sollte jeder Angler eine Gänsehaut bekommen. 

Wenn ich einen Fisch nicht so behandeln kann, dass ich diesen wieder unversehrt zurücksetzen kann, dann habe ich als Angler die Pflicht und die Verantwortung dem Fisch gegenüber, diesem unnötige Qual zu ersparen. Sei es dadurch den Fisch einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen oder aber ihn eben nicht photographieren sondern den Fisch im Wasser abzuhaken und zureleasen.
Und wenn ich einen Fisch entnehme bzw. abschlage, dann nötigt mich der Respekt vor der Kreatur dies schnell und waidmännisch zu tun bevor ich den Fisch für ein eventuelles Erinnerungsfoto präpariere. 

Niemand muss sich rechtfertigen ob oder warum ein Fisch abgeschlagen wird oder zurückgesetzt wurde, aber jeder muss sich rechtfertigen in welcher Art und Weise dies geschehen ist! 
Oder um es in der Jägersprache zu sagen: 


Vor dem Treffen und nach dem Treffen, da zeigt sich die Gesinnung des Waidmanns, Treffen allein ist reine Nervensache. 


Jagst du in Feld , Wald oder Au , jagst du auf Has`, Hirsch oder Sau ,
jagst du als Fürst , Herr oder Knecht , nicht „Wer“ , das „Wie“ macht waidgerecht!


Abschließend noch eine Bitte: Lasst den Fischen ihr Gewicht! Auch ein in den Internetzeiten vermeintlich "kleiner" 10 Pfünder kann ein schöner und stolzer Fisch sein, aber nur wenn ihr ihn lasst. Nehmt dem erlebtem Fang doch nicht die Freude und Mühen die ihr in eben diesen Fang investiert habt, indem ihr versucht den Fischen einen falschen Stempel aufzudrücken. Wozu auch, Ihr wisst doch wie schwer, im doppelten Wortsinn, der Fisch wirklich war und das ist was zählt, oder etwa nicht?


In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil und allezeit Spaß am Wasser...denn sonst macht es keinen Sinn


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Nachdem Jan den Text überarbeitet hat, mach ich das Thema wieder auf.

Bitte achtet darauf, dass es hier in ruhigem Ton zugeht. Sollte das wie in der Vergangenheit des öfteren geschehen, ausarten, mach ich sofort wieder zu. 

Im Grunde gibt es da auch nix zu diskutieren und ein jeder sollte sich den Text ruhig zu Gemüte führen und mit seinem Handeln abgleichen.


----------



## thiax (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

der gesamte kontext bezieht sich nur wegen einem einzigen satz (naja und das forum) auf karpfenangler. schade.

ansonsten netter text, der dem einen oder anderen zu denken geben darf und soll


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Hallo ,

Ein anfürsich schöner und auch wichtiger Beitrag den Jan da geschrieben hat. Wenn man so manche Bilder sieht oder mitbekommen hat wie diese entstanden sind dann wird einem schnell bewußt wie nötig es so mancher hat sich mit diesem Thema auseinander zu setzen.
Nur bei einer Sache hält sich meine Begeisterung in Grenzen. Die sogenannte Waidgerechtigkeit. Ich empfinde es als nicht waidgerecht wenn man den zu realisenden Fisch der Prozedur eines Fotoshoting unterzieht. Vor allen dann nicht wenn der Fisch noch stundenlang gesackt wurde nur um auf bessere Lichtverhältnisse zu warten.
Ich jedenfalls sehe in Sachen Foto und Waidgerechtigkeit keinen Zusammenhang. Um mich an einen schönen Fisch zu erinnern benötige ich kein Foto.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

@Gunnar.
liegt vielleicht am Mitteilungsbedürfniss einiger begründet!
kann ich einen Fisch(aus welchen Gründen auch immer)nicht verwerten...so schnell und behutsam wie möglich zurück ins Wasser!
Meist sitze ich danach eine Weile einfach nur so da...genieße das erlebte...bevor ich meine Angel erneut auswerfe.


----------



## Bruno 01 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Na ja 
Immer noch besser ein Foto als Trophäe als der präparierte Kopf eines 20 pfündigen Hechtes der für keine Nachkommen mehr sorgen kann.


Bruno #h


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Hi Jörg,


> liegt vielleicht am Mitteilungsbedürfniss einiger begründet!


Bei *einigen* ........... gut möglich........



> Meist sitze ich danach eine Weile einfach nur so da...genieße das erlebte.........


Geht mir genauso. Das sind dann die Momente wo ich sage: *Das* ist angeln........... Mehr brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Na ja
> Immer noch besser ein Foto als Trophäe als der präparierte Kopf eines 20 pfündigen Hechtes der für keine Nachkommen mehr sorgen kann.
> 
> 
> Bruno #h



Ne du Bruno,hier geht es nicht um C+R! les doch nochmal von vorne


----------



## Bruno 01 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Ne du Bruno,hier geht es nicht um C+R! les doch nochmal von vorne


 

Hm 
Ums waidgerechte Foto ?
Um waidgerechte Tötung vor dem Foto ?
Oder ob es nötig ist von einem Fisch den ich zurücksetzten will noch ein Foto zu machen also C+R ?

Bruno


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Na ja , der Vergleich  Foto & Kopp an der Wand passt schon zum Thema find ich. 
Zum Thema C&R ist es zwar ein schmaler Grad , aber es liegt an uns ob wie diesen hier unnötigerweise überqueren.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Hm
> Ums waidgerechte Foto ?
> Um waidgerechte Tötung vor dem Foto ?
> Oder ob es nötig ist von einem Fisch den ich zurücksetzten will noch ein Foto zu machen also C+R ?
> ...



die natürliche Schutzschicht des Fisches(Schleimhaut)möglichst wenig zu verletzen hälst du für richtig?gerade bei dem zurücksetzen von Fischen?


----------



## Bruno 01 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> die natürliche Schutzschicht des Fisches(Schleimhaut)möglichst wenig zu verletzen hälst du für richtig?gerade bei dem zurücksetzen von Fischen?


 
Um Gottes Willen neeeein !!!!!!!!!!!
Ist das etwa so rüber gekommen ?
Sorry war nicht meine Absicht.
Aber meinen Fangtag mit Bildern (auch ohne Fisch) fest zu halten finde ich alle mal besser als jeden Fisch für den Kochtopf zu Töten.Natürlich sollten Fischfotos nur gemacht werden wenn es schonend für den Fisch möglich ist.
Wollte nur sagen das Fotos nicht unbedingt etwas mit Geltungsbedürfnis zu tuen haben.

Bruno


----------



## tarpoon (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

im grunde geht es doch eher um folgendes, kein mensch will sich fotos von blutverschmierten in dreck panierten fischen ansehen. am besten noch in der küche vorm herd fotografiert. da dies aber in letzter zeit wieder vermehrt auftrat hat jan sich mal luft gemacht. von meiner seite hut ab und ein dickes danke schön!!!!!


----------



## Schakal0fant (26. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

WORD!!

weiter so, genau so solls gemacht werden.. jeder gibt zich hundert euro für RodPods (FOX, chub, Pelzer, Sänger) aus, mehrere hunderte euros für Ruten und Rollen, sogar 100€ für 300m Schnur.. aber mal 50Euro für eine GESCHEITE Abhakmatte ausgeben ist sinnlos??

verschenkt bitte euren Angelschein!


----------



## herrmänn11 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

@ schakal, ich habe noch keinen karpfenangler kennegelernt oder gesehen, welcher für 1000sende von € takle stehen hat aber keine abhakmatte, aber darum geht es dem ersteller auch garnicht. wenn ich den bericht richtig verstanden habe geht es vielmehr darum fische überhaupt behutsam zu behandeln, wenn man diesen eben nicht haben möchte. sicher gehört da auch das abhaken in behutsamer art und weise ohne die schleimhaut zu beschädigen zu. und dazu wiederum gehört auch eine abhakmatte, aber urteil nicht gleich wieder über eine gruppe wo du vieleicht einmal was von einer person unter 100derten gehört oder gesehen hast. 

denn dann passiert wieder das wovor immer wieder gewarnt wird, es artet aus ins unermässliche


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

hmm ich verstehe die ganze situation immer nicht so ganz...anstatt sich über sowas immer den kopf zu verdrehen,sollte man die augen mal öffnen da kommen ganz andere dinge auf uns zu oder?Jeder der Angelt,der das Hobby geniesst weiss auch mit dem Geschöpf vor sich umzugehen,Fotos sind wohl manchmal geschmacklos..das ist das Fernsehen,mein Lohnzettel und der Kleidungsstil anderer auch....


----------



## tarpoon (29. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

aber man kann an allem arbeiten, oder!? und wenn die kritik nicht aus den eigenen reihen kommt, von wem dann? nur wer reflektiert kann sein handeln verstehn und wenn nötig bessern...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. April 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Sicherlich ist das der beste Weg,aber somit gestehen wir uns doch schon indierekt ein,das unser Hobby grenzwertig ist und vielleicht Naturverachtend.Zumindest würden es einige unserer lieben Naturschutzfreunde so sehen.Hier würden wir eh keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden,da solche Diskussionen immer gleich enden oder?CR,dann werden wieder 1000 andere umstände reingeworfen,ein endloser kreislauf!Schweinemastfarmen..interessiert keine Sau :q Sry für die Ironie...Angeln ist letztlich eine Art des Jagens, der Andere tut es wegen der Natur der Nächste nur als ausgleich...Wie auch immer,ich denke da eigtl. primitiv aber es ist so die Grossen fressen die kleinen....


----------



## thobi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

moin......

behandelt doch einfach andere so wie ihr auch behandelt werden wollt.(auch die tiere)!!!:vik:

ich würde (als fisch)lieber unversehrt ins wasser zurück kommen wenn ich schon an den haken mußte und mich fotografieren lassen mußte.

und bevor mich einer in den sand,in die pralle sonne schmeißt,fotografiert,vermißt und dann sagt machs gut und versuche weiter zu leben,dann bitte einen aufn kopp und messer.

ps:schöner zander auf der startseite!!!

is jedem selber überlassen wie er seinen fang verwertet!
aber fair bleiben:vik:

peace!


----------



## zarpfenjaeger (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Für jeden, der ein Lebewesen zu schätzen weiß und wo das Leben eine Bedeutung hat, für den dürfte es ein leichtes sein, dieses schonen zu behandeln, egal, um was für eins es sich handelt. 

Es ist auch immer schön, das so etwas unter den "kleinen" Anglern diskutiert/aufgeregt wird, wie sieht es aber mit den ganzen "großen" aus, die solche Fotos für die Reklame von Produkten abliefern müssen?! Wie laufen den da die Situationen des Fotoshootings ab, oder werden die Fische dort ruhig gestellt?

Warum sind Fotos überhaupt notwendig?! Haben wir kein Erinnerungsvermögen?


----------



## thobi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

hhhmmmmmm
also ich denke das die (großen) mit gutem beispiel vorangehen im bezug auf schonenden umgang mit der kreatur.
fotos müßen natürlich nicht sein.
manche ziehen dem fisch einfach ne riesen schuppe aus der flanke.
wie grausam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich habe schöne erinnerungsbilder an meiner wand hängen.
da geht es nicht NUR um den fisch,sondern um das bild.
und die angelsituation an sich.
is für mich immer wie urlaub.und da macht man auch bilder;-)


----------



## Silurid666 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

moin,

wollte meine meinung auch noch mit einwerfen.

fangbilder sind was feines - wenn man an die wand schaut und in kalten, meist angelfreien, wintertagen durch die gerahmten exponate an die schönen zeiten erinnert wird - das ist etwas das ich nicht missen möchte.

nur sollte die prozedur, wenn sie denn sein soll - da schliesse ich mich den vorpostern an, schnell und stressfrei für die kreatur sein!


leider kenne ich auch negative beispiele, von denen ich eines kurz erläutern möchte:

es war bei einer nachtangeltour im hochsommer, bei der ein benachbarter angler seine obligatorische karpfenausrüstung zur schau stellte(rod-pod,bivi,ruten,usw..-dürfte in der preislage eines kleinen gebrauchtwagen liegen), und gegen mitternacht einen knapp zwanzigpfündigen cypriniden ohne die bremse zu lösen(zitat:"die 25er geflochtene hält das aus") förmlich aus dem wasser riss. nachdem der fisch im lampenschein begutachtet wurde, ist er umgehend in einem schwarzen, verschnürbaren Karpfensack?(heist das ding so - bin nicht sicher) verschwunden und am ufer verankert im wasser verschwunden. auf die frage, welchen zweck die aktion habe, kam die antwort: "ich habe keinen fotoapparat dabei - ich rufe morgen meine frau an, um den knipskasten vorbei zu bringen."
naja, nachdem er im laufe der nacht noch weitere bisse dank seiner perfiden "drillmethode" verloren hat, und mein aalansitz erfolglos verlaufen ist, bin ich gegen sieben - acht uhr von dannen gezogen. nur bis dahin ist keine ehefrau mit fotoapparat vorbeigekommen und der göttergatte war lautstark in seinem bivi am schlafen. und der karpfen? der war sicherlich hocherfreut darüber, dass er in seinem schwarzen hälterbeutel die aufgehende Sonne begrüssen durfte...

angeln ist etwas schönes - bleibende erinnerungen daran ebenso - nur dran denken, dass der fisch auch ein lebewesen ist!

in dem sinne petri heil und viele schöne stunden am wasser

#h


----------



## Boendall (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Na ja
> Immer noch besser ein Foto als Trophäe als der präparierte Kopf eines 20 pfündigen Hechtes der für keine Nachkommen mehr sorgen kann.
> 
> 
> Bruno #h


 
Bedenkt man, dass so ein Hecht schon mehr Hechte frisst als von seinem Nachkommen überleben, würde ich deine Meinung als "grenzwärtig" bezeichnen.

Wurde der Hecht verwertet (sprich landete im Kochtopf) spricht nichts dagegen, dass man sich den Kopf an die Wand nagelt.

Wurde der Kopf abgesäbelt und der Rest den Katzen verfüttert oder etwa weggeworfen, dann ist das sicher alles anderer als verantwortungsbewusst.

Fotos gibts bei mir eigentlich nur, wenn der Fisch getötet wurde. Wobei ich ihn dann erst nach dem Foto ausnehme und vorher das Blut abwasche, damit das Foto auch schön ist.


----------



## Silurid666 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

@bruno1

es ist ein durchaus nobles ansinnen einen solch stolzen fisch wieder in sein element zu geben - nur ist es aus gewässerbewirtschaftungstechnischer sicht nicht wirklich sinnig. 

zum einen frisst das tier nicht wenige heranwachsende artgenossen, zum anderen verhält es sich so (nicht nur beim hecht), dass ab einem bestimmten alter die laichqualität abnimmt, was je nach wachstumsgeschwindigkeit bereits bei zwanzig pfund der fall sein kann.

nur mal am rande bemerkt...

grüsse


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Es gibt nicht nur Karpfenangler, die "schlechte" Fotos machen. Mir fallen immer wieder folgende Dinge auf:
-Völlig blutverschmierte Fische
-"Strecke" legen - also Massenfänge dokumentieren
-Volle , schmierige Fischkisten 
-Fotos mit Filetbergen
-Kippe im Gesicht beim Foto
Muß das sein?


----------



## zarpfenjaeger (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Ich hab da mal ein Bild von ner Strecke Koi´s gefunden. War jetzt in einer Zeitschrift in DK. Insgesamt sind dort 15 Fische auf dem Bild. Ist sowas noch normal?


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Kippe im Gesicht beim Foto



Aua, erwischt!

Aber wohin damit sonst: Rechte Hand Rute, linke Hand Fisch... :q


----------



## Dart (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aua, erwischt!
> 
> Aber wohin damit sonst: Rechte Hand Rute, linke Hand Fisch... :q


Man,man,man...die Kippe ist echt übelst, wenn du dich wenigstens noch vorher gekämmt hättest|uhoh:|evil::q:q:q

Spass beiseite, einer der Hauptpunkte im Ausgangsposting von Jan, das ich im übrigen sehr gut finde#6, ist der Umgang mit den Beifängen. 
Egal ob Karpfenspezi beim schleimigen Brassen, oder Aalangler mit Kaulbarsch...usw.usw.
Das ist eine Zweiklassengesellschaft im Umgang mit dem Lebewesen...nicht immer, aber doch sehr oft zu beobachten.
Reiner


----------



## daci7 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

moinsen!

ich les im anfangspost garnicht raus, das blutverschmierte fische nicht aufm foto sein dürfen, oder das die fische nicht dreckig sein dürfen oder das man keine fischkiste fotografieren kann in der halt 15 dorsche sind oder ähnliches, 
SOLANG man nicht drunterschreibt: "wurde natürlich released" oder "schimmt wieder munter" oder "ist wieder in seinem element".

wenn ich einen fisch abschlage (und das kommt nicht selten vor wenn ich angeln gehe), dann mach ich auch fotos von dem fisch und dafür muss der nicht unbedingt beim leichenwäscher gewesen sein  
auch gehts niemanden etwas an ob ich grad dabei ne fluppe im mund hab. (grade bei großen fischen gehört doch die "zigarette danach" dazu!)

bei vielen fotos freue ich mich auch drüber, wenn man den einstich zum herzen sieht, dann weiß man wenigstens, dass der fisch beim knipsen nicht leide musste.

meine meinung 

grüße, david

ps: nein ich bin kein reiner kochtopffischer


----------



## chivas (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



Dart schrieb:


> Das ist eine Zweiklassengesellschaft im Umgang mit dem Lebewesen...nicht immer, aber doch sehr oft zu beobachten.
> Reiner



man kann hier (leider) auch öfters eine "zweiklassengesellschaft des standpunktes" beobachten - wer nen lebenden köfi "in ordnung" findet und es andererseits verurteilt, dass nen fisch mal kurz "im dreck" liegt... hm... |kopfkrat


----------



## Hemmingway60 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Moin,Moin! Ich finde der Artikel ist Sehr gut!und Passent für unsere Zeit. Ich denke hier sollten ein paar Kollegen mal wieder an das Einmal gelernte erinnert werden. Warum macht mann die Fischerprüfung, und erwierbt die Fähigkeit mit der Kreatur Fisch umzugehen? um aus lauter Egoismuss alles wieder zu Vergessen? ich denke hier hat der Autor sicher ein Paar Beobachtungen gemacht die ihn zu dem Thema Motivierten! gruß vum Günni#h


----------



## Carras (3. September 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> Moin,Moin! Ich finde der Artikel ist Sehr gut!und Passent für unsere Zeit. Ich denke hier sollten ein paar Kollegen mal wieder an das Einmal gelernte erinnert werden. Warum macht mann die Fischerprüfung, und erwierbt die Fähigkeit mit der Kreatur Fisch umzugehen? um aus lauter Egoismuss alles wieder zu Vergessen? ich denke hier hat der Autor sicher ein Paar Beobachtungen gemacht die ihn zu dem Thema Motivierten! gruß vum Günni#h


 

Tja,....

das gelernte,......die Fischerprüfung,....

Da stelle sich die Frage wer diese überhaupt gemacht hat.

Bei mir im Verein, sicher einige nicht,.... Weil wie die mit Fischen umgehen.#d

Beim Anfischen am See dieses Jahr. Da geht man eigentlich nur auf Forellen, wie das so üblich ist.
Wenn ich dann aber sehe wie manche (sorry wenn ich das jetzt so sage) alten Opaangler mit den Fischen umgehen. Unglaublich.
Die gefangen Forellen werden nicht gekeschert,..erst mal nicht schlimm. Aber dann fliegen sie direkt auf die Erde (mit Steinen und Sand,..) und werden da auch erst mal schön liegen gelassen. (Man ist ja nimmer der schnellste,...und die geht schon nicht mehr davon). Bis man dann Fischtöter und Messer geholt hat geht schon mal ein bisserl Zeit vorbei,....man ist ja schliesslich kein D Zug mehr.
Und wenn Die Forelle dann doch anfängt zu zappeln, dann kickt man Sie mit dem Fuß einfach wieder richtung Gras zurück, nicht daß Sie doch noch ins Wasser zurück kommt.

Kein Witz,..das ist dieses Jahr so bei uns am Anfischen passiert.
Ja, die Forellen wurde alle verwertet, nicht zurückgesetzt. Trotzdem finde ich das total daneben, wenn der Angler Opa meint, so mit Fischen umgehen zu müssen.

Und nun zum gelernten. Der Opi hat es halt nie gelernt, musste ja nie ne Fischerprfung ablegen oder Kurse belegen.
Damals bekamm man die Fischereischeine einfach so. 



Gruß

Carras


----------



## Hemmingway60 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Hallo Carras! Ich kenne das auch,gehe ab und zu mal nach Frankreich ist ja gleich in der nachbarschaft was du da zu sehen kriegst ! und wenn du was sagst verstehen dich die meisten nicht oder du erntest mistrauische Blicke.Anderes erlebniss in Altensteig im Schwarzwald ist ein Privater Forellenpuff,wenn du da Angeln willst must du erst mal deinen Kescher Desinnvizieren und für jede anlandung verwenden. die versorgung der gefangenen fische muss im kleinsten detail Weidgerecht sein,bei nicht einhaltung fliegst du vom Gelände und bekommst Hausverbot! ich denke da könnte mann einige Kollegen mal hinschicken zum nachschulen! gruß vum Günni#h


----------



## krixo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Versteh eh nicht wieso die meisten angler so scharf darauf sind nen fangfoto zu haben #d hab bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen meiner faenge geknipst |kopfkrat sorry aber in meinen augen macht es einfach keinen sinn sich "nur" fuer ein foto nen kompletten wochenende oder sogar ueber wochen am teich einzunisten....

wenn der fisch die passenden masse hat wird er zu hause zubereitet und wenn der fisch zu klein ist oder zu gross (grosse; alte karpfen schmecken nun mal einfach nicht) oder nicht der zielfisch ist (brassen beim karpfenangeln) dann wird er schonend zurueckgesetzt. Ich versuch einfach ne gute zeit am teich zu haben ohne mir den druck zu machen nen richtig grossen zu fangen (die wei bereits erwaehnt eh ******** schmecken). wenn ich dann mal als schneider nach hause gehe ist mir das auch relativ egal weil ich die ruhe in der natur genossen hab. 

ich finde die angelzeitungen sollten lieber mehr sinnvolle berichte haben als seitenweise fangfotos......


----------



## welsstipper (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

ich finde es gut das sich jemand gedanken darüber macht, dieser text am anfang sollte an alle angler per post gehen.

Edit Ralle 24: sowas bitte nicht

ich bin auch karpfenangler habe auch einige fotos allerdings nicht der meiner fische sonder die wunderschöne natur, sonnenuntergänge wellen usw. usw. das ist doch das was das angeln eigendlich ausmacht. klar gehören auch fische dazu freue mich über jeden fisch den ich fange, aber fotos gibt es nur von den fischen die ich auch verwerte bzw. vorher waidgerecht getötet habe.


----------



## herby.b (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Also ich möchte meine Fangfotos nicht missen,das liegt nicht daran das ich Karpfenangler bin,ich habe Fotos vielen Fischarten die ich gefangen habe.Ich könnte mich nie an alle erinnern die ich im laufe des Jahres gefangen habe,aber wenn ich im Winter am Pc in den Fotos stöbere kann ich mich wieder an jede Einzelheit erinnern,dann bin ich wieder am Wasser.
Gruß Herby


----------



## Udo561 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Hi,
na ja , da es mir auch um das Wohl des Fisches geht , mache ich , da ich meist alleine unterwegs bin fast nur Bilder vom Fisch wenn er noch im Wasser ist.
Sehen dann nicht so toll aus , aber so kann ich jeden Fisch nachher zuordnen.
Zumal ich ein und den selben Hecht auch schon 2 oder 3 mal gefangen habe helfen Bilder sehr bei der Identifizierung.
Ich sehe aber auch nichts schlimmes daran den gefangenen Fisch auf dem nassen GFK Boden vom Boot abzulegen und dann ein Bild zu machen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Das was einige Angler mit den Fischen am Wasser veranstalten ist wohl in der Tat ne Sauerei. Allerdings fällt es mir auch schwer nachzuvollziehen, wie es überhaupt zu mancher Aktion kommt.

Ich habe zum Beispiel, nach über 20 Jahren Angelei, gerade einmal ein Fangfoto, was vor 10 Jahren, eine meiner Verflossenen von mir machte.
Müsste man anhand meines Fotomaterials schlussfolgern, was mein Alltag ist, auf Angeln käme keine Sau.
Mich wundert daher auch, wie man überhaupt zu den Fangfotos kommt, die viele machen. Wie hoch muss das Geltungs- und Mitteilungsbedürfnis sein, so nen Aufwand zu betreiben?.
Zum Einen hätte ich in der Pampa Angst um meine Kamera(Dreck, Wasser, Sturzgefahr...), zum Zweiten möchte ich sie ungern mit fischigen, siffigen Fingern begrabbeln müssen.
Alternativ könnte man sich ne zweite Kamera nur fürs Fischen zulegen, wofür ich zu geizig wäre. Das nächste Problem ist, wie komme ich mit Fisch auf ein Foto, wo ich doch zumeist alleine fischen gehe. Haben die fotogeilen Angler dafür immer ein Stativ dabei und machen die Fotos mit dem Selbstauslöser, zur Not fünf pro Fisch, bis ein gescheites Fangfoto gelungen ist?
Das wäre mir sauber zu blöd, so einen Akt zu machen, um anderen Leuten zu zeigen, was für ein geiler Sack ich  bin, denn darum scheint es den Meisten ja zu gehen.
Als Frau würde ich sagen: "Typisch Mann immer auf Schwanzlängenvergleiche aus, wie primitiv."|peinlich


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Hi,
grundsätzlich teile ich Deine Auffassung absolut. Aber dennoch zwei Antworten, um hier ALLEN auch auf Neue nochmal vor Augen zu halten, wie wichtig ein wenige Nachdenken ist:


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das was einige Angler mit den Fischen am Wasser veranstalten ist wohl in der Tat ne Sauerei. Allerdings fällt es mir auch schwer nachzuvollziehen, wie es überhaupt zu mancher Aktion kommt.


Dann guck mal in die "Fach-"Presse. Sämtliche Angelmagazine, die Du am Kiosk kaufen kannst, geben genau das vor. 
Am besten JEDEN Fisch seines Lebens mal in die Kamera halten ist auch als Mentalität hier im Board angekommen. Selbst hier tauchen ständig Bilder untermassiger Hechte oder Forellen auf (teilweise gar mehrere am Stück) - teilweise in Haltungen und Posen, dass auf einen Blick klar sein muss, dass die (empfindlichen) Fischlein diese Prozedur nicht überleben werden. Dennoch ist die Profilierungssucht einiger offenbar größer:
"Seht her wieviele Fische ich fange - ich bin der beste Angler!"

Traurig, nicht wahr... 





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Haben die fotogeilen Angler dafür immer ein Stativ dabei und machen die Fotos mit dem Selbstauslöser, zur Not fünf pro Fisch, bis ein gescheites Fangfoto gelungen ist?


Teilweise ja. Teilweise werden aber selbst erschreckend schlechte Bilder noch ins Netz gestellt:
Ein 30er Zander mim Handy bei Nacht fotografiert (vor lauter Bildrauschen kaum was zu erkennen) mit nem Kommentar wie "hatte die Kamera vergessen", scheint in den Köpfen einiger immer noch eine großartige Leistung zu sein.
Kämen mehr Antworten wie "peinlich" oder "schämst Du Dich nicht", würde das sicherlich auch mal nachlassen. Dann hätten diese Winzlinge (und viele andere auch) auch tatsächlich ne Chance zu überleben. Aber ein Hecht der von trockenen Händen gequetscht, oder ein Zander der 30sec Luft atmen musste ist eben i.d.R. zum Tod verdammt. 
Die Ausrede "das wusste ich nicht" gilt da ganz sicher nicht - denn wer in der Lage ist solche Fische zu fangen und zu fotografieren, kann sich auch informieren.


Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen: 
Auch ich betrachte mit Freude die Fangbilder von Boardies hier. Aber dennoch sehe ich lieber *Klasse statt Masse*. Das scheint jedoch an einigen hier vollkommen vorbeizugehen.


----------



## Suniflex (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



j4ni schrieb:


> Wohl jeder hier freut sich über ein gutes und gelungenes Fangphoto. Was ein gelungenes oder sogar ein gutes Fangphoto ausmacht, das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Die Geschmäcker sind doch - Gott sei dank, wie ich finde - gar zu verschieden.
> 
> Wie man technisch gute oder einfach nur schöne Bilder hin bekommt, dazu finden sich im Internet und den Printmedien zahlreiche Artikel oder ganze Bücher.
> 
> ...






Hallo Karpfenangler und alle anderen Angelfreunde
ich habe nur den ersten Beitrag hier bei euch gelesen und muß sagen besser hätte man es nicht beschreiben können.
Jeder von uns und ich meine auch jeder von uns Anglern hat eine gewisse Mitverantwortung unser Flora und Fauna gegenüber ich sehe das als meine Pflicht und Schuldigkeit  dem Lebewesen gegenüber es sorgfälltig zu behandeln.
 Denn genau so wie es da steht nützt mir das best gemeinteste Catch and Relais en Großen .......dreck wenn der Fisch hinterher die Sandriefen oder Kratzer vom Kies oder ähnlichem auf seinem Körper hat und er dann besten Gewissens zurück geklatscht wird in sein Element.
 Deshalb kann mann diese Aussage  von dem Boardi j4ni nur empfehlen und es allen ans Herz legen sich dran zu halten .


 @ j4ni 
Super Einstellung und prima Beitrag und eine Super Einstellung zur Sache
                  Frohe Weihnachtsgrüße euch allen 
                      Steffen


----------



## Rötelihunter (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Halleluja 

Schön das man über dieses Thema diskutiert. Also kann ich es nicht lassen meinen Senf dazu zu geben. Seit letztem Jahr ist das C&R bei uns in der Schweiz leider verboten worden, allerdings verstehe ich die Gesetztesgeber. Fotos und immer mehr auch Videos bei denen Fische sich selbst panieren oder bis zum Exzess gedrillt werden haben sicher zu diesem Verbot beigetragen. insbesondere die Karpfenangler werden oft für C&R an den Pranger gestellt. Mir persönlich ist ein Fangfoto weniger wichtig als das es dem Fisch gut geht, und dazu gehört ein möglichst schonender um gang mit dem Fisch. Allerdings sind an fang bilder immer auch einen haufen erinnerungen geknüpft. Und gerade beim Karpfen ist ein Monotoring gut möglich. Ich behandle auch die sogenanten "Beifänge" mit Respekt. Ich muss sagen ein Fangfoto ist besser als ein voller Kühler. Ich möchte niemanden bloss stellen, aber wer nur aus nahrungs erwerbsgründen oder dem Jahrhundertfang ans wasser geht, hat das Hobby angeln noch nicht ganz verstanden. 

An alle bitte versetzt euch mal in die Lage des Fisches, vileicht haben es einige ja gerne, wen sie mit Schleifpapier abgerieben werden. Ich jedenfalls nicht. Falls man solche Szenen beobachtet wünsch ich jedem dem Mut die Leute auf ihr handeln aufmerksam zu machen.

Tragt bitte sorge zur Umwelt und ihren Bewohnern, damit auch unsere Kinder das Hobby mit noch geniessen können.


Lg


----------



## AWU13 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

@roetelihunter

"aber wer nur aus nahrungs erwerbsgründen oder dem Jahrhundertfang ans wasser geht, hat das Hobby angeln noch nicht ganz verstanden"

Was soll diese Meinungsschinderei? Wer war zuérst da, die Henne oder das Ei. Hast Du Ichthyologie studiert, Wirtschaft oder Geschichte...SPALTER

Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber ich denke, Angeln ist immer jedermanns-(frau) ureigenste Sache nach Erfindung des Feuers gewesen. Mit Foto oder ohne, trotzdem Respekt für das Eingangsposting und Respekt für diejenigen, die einen Fisch abschlagen können, für die, die es für moralischer erachten ihn zurückzusetzen und für die, die sich zumindestens Gedanken machen, wie die Kreatur Fisch dieses sieht.
Ob nun mit Fischereischein oder nicht....ein Thema zum Verlieren.
LG AWU


----------



## padotcom (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



Rötelihunter schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ein Fangfoto ist besser als ein voller Kühler. Ich möchte niemanden bloss stellen, aber wer nur aus nahrungs erwerbsgründen oder dem Jahrhundertfang ans wasser geht, hat das Hobby angeln noch nicht ganz verstanden.
> 
> Lg



Das gleiche gilt für den, der nur wegen eines Fangfotos angeln geht.
Ich ess gerne selbst gefangenen Fisch!


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

J4nis Intention war offensichtlich darauf hinzuweisen, wie man die Fische im Falle eines Fotos behandeln soll. Nicht ob ein Foto Sinn macht oder nicht und schon gar nicht eine erneute C&R Diskussion zu starten.

Also bleibt bitte beim topic und lasst die ganze Moralgeschichte in jedweder Richtung stecken.


----------



## Rötelihunter (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Muss ich euch recht geben.

Angeln ist jeder Mann/Fraus Sache. Aber bitte mit respekt zu anderen Menschen, Tieren und der Natur.

LG


----------



## Pankehecht (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Ich persönlich bin dazu übergegangen nur noch wirklich große Karpfen zu fotografieren. Unter 20 Pfund geht der Fisch meist gleich von der Matte wieder in sein Element.
Gerade wenn ich allein am Wasser bin tue ich mir den Stress nicht mehr an!
Irgendwann habe ich festgestellt, dass auf meiner Festplatte so viele Fangbilder sind, dass ich mir die wahrscheinlich nie wieder in Gänze ansehen werde!

Wenn man sein Hobby gewissenhaft betreibt und die Kreatur mit Respekt behandelt, dann gibt es da aus meiner Sicht keine Probleme.

Tight Lines Leute


----------



## franja1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

Foto hin Foto her..ist jedem seine Sache...Hauptsache der Fisch ist ordentlich versorgt....ich selber knips nur Fische die abgeschlagen sind und die ich auch verwerte....da darfs auch mal mit einem Rest Blut sein...ist nun mal so nach dem Abstechen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*

*Edit: vllt. könnte ein lieber Mod meine Beiträge samt Reaktionen in einen extra Thread "Meinungen zur Präsentation von Fischen in Fangbildern" ausgliedern *




Marc 24 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Argumentation nicht ganz. Erstens sagst du doch selbst, dass deine eigenen Bilder schlecht sind, wenn du z.B. "blöd guckst". Dann kommt es doch auf das gleiche hinaus.  Beide Bilder sind schlecht. Ob sich einige Angler durch derartige Bilder profilieren müssen, kann mir doch egal sein, solange sie mit dem Fisch so umgehen, dass er ohne Schaden zurück ins Wasser kommt (vorrausgesetzt, er kommt zurück).
> 
> Und deshalb tut auch dein Einwand nicht viel zum Thema. Es geht ja um die Behandlung des  Fisches, der zurückgesetzt wird und nicht darum, wie er fotografiert  wird.
> 
> Damit hättest du dann also doch einen neuen Threat aufmachen können.





Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> @Ronny Kohlmann
> Was möchtest du jetzt mit deinem Post erreichen?Sollen alle keine Fotos mehr machen bzw.Posten wo der Fisch nach vorne gehalten wird,nur weil Dir das nicht gefällt? Das hier ist ein großes,öffentliches Forum und da gibt es nun mal Dinge,die nicht jeden gefallen.
> Du musst sie Dir ja nicht ansehen oder du machst einfach mal selber Fotos,die deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen und die kannst du Dir dann auf ewig ansehen ohne dass du andere Fangbilder kritisierst...Grüße





hulkhomer schrieb:


> Für was sich andere Angler entscheiden (C&R-mit oder ohne Bild, abschlagen und essen,...) ist mir völlig egal, wichtig ist für mich persönlich mein eigener Umfang mit dem Fisch. Man sollte bei diesem Thema nur die Aussenwirkung nicht vergessen.
> 
> Sich auf der einen Seite als "praktische Umweltschützer" darstellen, denen es in erster Linie um den Erhalt des natürlichen Lebensraums Wasser geht, dann aber (und hier wird ein unbedarfter, nichtangelnder Mensch durchaus verallgemeinern) die Fische im Dreck wälzen und das dann auch noch stolz im Internet publizieren wirft auf Angler im allgemeinen kein gutes Bild.
> 
> ...





Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich habs im Raubfischfangthread kurz angesprochen, aber wenn´s schon so was schönes wie einen Thread mit Anregungen zu Fangbildern gibt, gebe ich auch hier noch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> Ich habe Verständnis für Blut am Fisch, denn waidgerecht gefangene Fische Bluten nun mal heftig, Küchenfotos, verwackelte Bilder, Handybilder, blöd guckende Angler (das kann ich besonders gut) oder viele andere Bilder, die vor allem als Erinnerungen oder Beweisbilder dienen und keinen Preis absahnen sollen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was zum Nachdenken für Fangbilder*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> *Edit: vllt. könnte ein lieber Mod meine Beiträge samt Reaktionen in einen extra Thread "Meinungen zur Präsentation von Fischen in Fangbildern" ausgliedern *



Büdde,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242371


----------

